# Would like to get a SV for venison



## BC Buck (Jan 22, 2021)

Anything to look for or stay away from.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 22, 2021)

Anova or joule are a couple of the more popular. 

 Inkbirdbbq
 a site sponsor also has good reviews.


----------



## kruizer (Jan 22, 2021)

I have the Anova and it works really well.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 22, 2021)

I too have the anova,  works really well.

Ryan


----------



## goldendogs (Jan 22, 2021)

I have a Inkbird and used it a few times and I can't complain at all,  it  does  the job,  and I can't knock the purchase price.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 22, 2021)

BC Buck said:


> Anything to look for or stay away from.


Yes . Controls on the unit . Some of the brands you have to use a phone and an app . No buttons on the machine .  
At least it was like that when I bought mine . May be different now . I have 2 Anova's . 800 watt , and a 900 watt . 
I use them all the time .


----------



## BC Buck (Jan 23, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Yes . Controls on the unit . Some of the brands you have to use a phone and an app . No buttons on the machine .
> At least it was like that when I bought mine . May be different now . I have 2 Anova's . 800 watt , and a 900 watt .
> I use them all the time .


Thanks dont want to use my phone to control.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2021)

BC Buck said:


> Thanks dont want to use my phone to control.


Another thing I like is a removable / adjustable clamp .


----------



## BC Buck (Jan 23, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Another thing I like is a removable / adjustable clamp .


What's the reason for removable clap.  Also what is the model # of your unit.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2021)

BC Buck said:


> What's the reason for removable clap.


So you can adjust it up or down for different depth of container if needed . Or if you make or have a container with a lid , you can take it off to put thru the hole . 
I have the older version . I think you can still buy them if you can find one  , but they are discontinued . They have a new version . 








						Anova Precision® Cooker
					

With the Anova Precision® Cooker you don't have to be a chef to cook like one. Follow the step-by-step recipes in the Anova Culinary app and make perfectly cooked meals with the touch of a button. What you do while it's cooking to perfection is totally up to you.




					anovaculinary.com
				



If you scroll down the page mine looks like the one that says 2014 .


----------



## BC Buck (Jan 23, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> So you can adjust it up or down for different depth of container if needed . Or if you make or have a container with a lid , you can take it off to put thru the hole .
> I have the older version . I think you can still buy them if you can find one  , but they are discontinued . They have a new version .
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 23, 2021)

The Anova is very easy to clean too. I never used the other brands.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 23, 2021)

I got an inkbird about a year ago.  still loving it!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 25, 2021)

15% page coupon+ 15% CODE for Inkbird ISV-100W, will save $24：JBQRQDWK   
Link: Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide Cookers Precise cooker, 1000 Watts Thermal Immersion Circulator with Recipe


----------



## goldendogs (Jan 25, 2021)

the above unit is what I have it works fine


----------

